# Dixon Memorial WMA



## Turkeycaller (Aug 22, 2009)

Looks like a "BIG" place.....well over 30,000 acres.
Thinking about spending a week in a new area next spring.
Is there a lot of water?....Food plot's? Good road system...and "LOT's" of walking opportunities?

thanks for any "Pro's or Con's"

Dave


----------



## zach t (Aug 24, 2009)

yes if you are goin to be turkey hunting your best bet would be to stay close to the check in house thats where most of the turkeys stay.


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Aug 30, 2009)

Alot of water,not much on foodplots or turkeys,but plenty of leg room.


----------

